# Merry Christmas!



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

From our fur family to yours!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Great pictures! Hope you and yours have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Merry Christmas!! 
Aww they are all so cute but the short haired one stole my heart  Reminds me of my Sunshine 
Have a wonderful holiday


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wishing you a Merry Christmas.. You have such beautiful chi babies, and their photos are stunning.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww your chis are looking as cute as ever!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone  They're pretty good about my random occasional photo shoots, they know when I pull out the camera that they're going to get stuffed full of treats!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, there all so cute! Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------

